# Micro Stuttering and BSOD



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

Heya. I am new around here so please excuse my ignorance when it comes to troubleshooting. I recently made a PC last month for the holidays. It is an absolute beast of a machine. It runs a Ryzen 9 3900x, a Corsair H100i RGB Platinum, a Corsair Hx1000 psu, a MSI MPG x570 Gaming Edge WiFi, a MSI 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio, some G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) (I got 2 of them to get 32 GB of memory), a Samsung 970 EVO plus, and a WD Black 4TB. Anyway, when I initially booted the system, there were no issues involved. Which was great. Fast forward to 2 weeks ago, and I made a really bad mistake of downloading something called Driver Booster 7. I wanted to make sure I had the latest drivers installed on my machine and I had good experience with other driver updater software. However, a day later, I started to get these stutters which would not go away. I tried everything I knew I could do to solve this issue. But to no luck. The only way these stutters go away is if I shut down my system and start it again. If I put my system to sleep, my monitor shuts down normally, but I still see my PC not shutting down. Then I tried to restart my PC. And then I get the BSOD. Always the same code : DRIVER POWER STATE FAILURE. I tried to look for ways to stop that but to no avail. Can anyone help me? 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20191220105735.000000-480
Processor: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0, CPU Count: 24
Total Physical RAM: 32 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (333 GB Free); D: 3726 GB (3725 GB Free);
Motherboard: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI (MS-7C37), ver 1.0, s/n JA16238455
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Update 1: Not sure what happened, but now, even if I try shutting down from windows, it will not shut down and will instead restart my system. The monitor shuts down but everything else is still on. I am assuming it is also giving me a BSOD. The only way to fix everything is if I manually press the power button. 

Update 2: After trying to install SteelSeries Engine 3 (I wanted to edit some stuff for my Arctis Pro), I have discovered another way to get my computer to stutter, now on demand. When trying to download some additional software that SteelSeries says I have to in order to edit some audio sttuff, Windows starts stuttering like crazy. Maybe this is related to audio? I also forgot to mention, it's not my screen that stutters as well, it's also my audio as well.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello.

*Step 1:* remove all driver updater software, and simply never use such tools. You now know why!
*Step 2: *visit bellow link and install all the drivers except BIOS, starting with chipset drivers first.
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MPG-X570-GAMING-EDGE-WIFI#down-driver&Win10 64

If any of the drivers won't install:
First download all the dirvers.
Then open device manager as administrator, right click on device which doesn't want to update driver, then properties, then Driver tab, then click on button *"unistall device"* and make sure to check *"Delete the driver software for this device"*

Then try again installing the driver you downloaded from MSI. to fix the problem.
it is important to install all the drivers.


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Hello.
> 
> *Step 1:* remove all driver updater software, and simply never use such tools. You now know why!
> *Step 2: *visit bellow link and install all the drivers except BIOS, starting with chipset drivers first.
> ...


Hey. Thanks for your help. I already got rid of the driver updater software before I made the post and made sure to do multiple scans from my antivirus, including from malwarebytes. Luckily, nothing was detected. Moving on, I followed your instructions and downloaded the new drivers or replaced the drivers I originally had. However, I am currently missing 2 drivers for different reasons. The first one is the AM4 RAID Driver. When downloaded, I cannot find any sort of file for setup or such. Is there an extra step I need to do like download additional software? The other driver I am missing is the main chipset driver. When I was able to download the AMD software, I got a error 1603. I was then presented to this page in particular (https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/f...m_content=error1603|IM_GENERAL_ERROR_INSTALL/). On one of the reasons why I got this error, it reported graphics driver and software conflicts, which is interesting, because when I looked at the report of which software was downloaded successfully, as it turns out, the software that failed to install was the AMD PCI Device Driver and the AMD GPIO Driver. I am assuming this might be what had been causing all the conflict. Please correct me if I am wrong. For now, I will wait for your response. Thank you again for helping me out.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I see, the AM4 RAID driver doesn't include setup executable.

Extract the zip file "AM4_RAID_Driver_WT.zip" to desktop.
Open device manager and right click on device that needs this driver
then select "Update driver" in right click menu.
click on "Browse my computer for driver software"
click on "Browse" and select "WT-9.2.0.127" folder
click next and this should update/install the driver for that device.

If not, you may have selected wrong device.

As for other device missing a driver, chipset, there is driver for chipset on MSI site, have you downloaded and install chipset driver from MSI?
For reference here is a direct link to chipset driver:
https://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/amd_chipset_drivers_am4_tr4.zip

_Error 1603 - Radeon Software Installation Has Encountered a General Error and Cannot Proceed_

We'll get back to this once you confirm, you tried above 2 steps, and answered bellow 2 questions.

2 Questions:


> When I was able to download the AMD software


Where did you download AMD software, do you have a link? what options did you choose to generate the link?

Where is that screenshot from? what program you use to generate this info?

Can you please post a screenshot of device manager with device node expanded for each non functioning device?


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> I see, the AM4 RAID driver doesn't include setup executable.
> 
> Extract the zip file "AM4_RAID_Driver_WT.zip" to desktop.
> Open device manager and right click on device that needs this driver
> ...


Hey. So, for your first request, I am not sure where the missing even is, as I have looked for a driver with a similar name to the folder and found nothing yet. Do you know what exactly the driver is called so that I may know which is the right one? As for your second request, yes, I have downloaded and tried to install the chipset driver from MSI. That's where I was directed to setup.exe which was just trying to install AMD software. This also answers your first question. As for your second question, when I reached the error screen for the AMD software, there is an option that says "view log". When clicked, it presents to me internet explorer and a tab with the information on which software was installed and which software failed to install. This is also where I got the screenshot. As for your final request, and please excuse my ignorance once more, where do I find all my non functioning devices? Is it the option in view called show hidden devices? Thank you again for your help and continued patience.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, please excuse me, I didn't understand right away, I see now!

Why this error "1603" with chipset installation or "amd software", well, the page isn't explicit very much:

*Possible Cause*
Error 1603 can be caused by one or a combination of the following problems:

Graphics driver and software conflicts
False positives reported and blocked by antivirus software
Missing critical and/or important Windows updates
Corrupted Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable files
Corrupted registry keys and/or system files
Each of these points should be handled separately in an attempt to resolve the problem, and before trying to install again.

1. uninstalling graphics driver (but not deleting it) in device manager, and try to install chipset afterwards, then reinstall GPU driver.
2. disabling antivirus and try again
3. updating windows, and try again.
4. repairing VC++ redistributables, you can get installers from microsoft (a bit of googling for redistributables),
you can see which version you need by looking into "Add remove programs" in control panel (easy way)
5. not sure how to proceed with that, if system is damaged, then a whole host of new repairs/fixes needs to be done.



Mardek said:


> I have looked for a driver with a similar name to the folder and found nothing yet. Do you know what exactly the driver is called so that I may know which is the right one?


You don't need to search for anything in that extracted folder which is "WT-9.2.0.127" btw; windows will find that automatically.

If you do not see any yellow triangles in device manager then everything works just fine,
devices with yellow triangles are the non functioning ones btw., right click on each of those and then repeat procedure from my previous post to initiate auto update by selecting "WT-9.2.0.127" root folder in dialog.

Hard to give exact working solution, sorry.


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> OK, please excuse me, I didn't understand right away, I see now!
> 
> Why this error "1603" with chipset installation or "amd software", well, the page isn't explicit very much:
> 
> ...


Heya. Great news. I was able to successfully download the chipset with no problems. The fix was downloading the Visual C++ Redistributables. After I did that, the download went really fast. And so far, I haven't experienced any stutters. I am even able to restart my computer normally now. As for the sleep, I will try it out later as I have some things to do currently. Also, I have no yellow triangles in my device manager so I guess I didn't need to download the file. I will mention that the Steel Series Engine 3 still stutters when I try downloading the audio stuff for my Arctis Pro, but at this point, I think I will delete the software as it has caused me problems before. Thank you for your help. I will add some updates if something comes up.

Update 1: Well, guess I celebrated to early as the stutters (and audio stutters) are back in full force. And it seems the blue screens are still here as well. I will await further instructions. Thank you for your continued help.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello,
Please first check you have *"Hide extensions for known file types"* setting *unchecked *as shown in the image bellow: (click OK to apply setting)










When you do this, take a look into *C:\Windows* and *C:\Windows\minidump*

If you see files with *dmp *extension there, copy all of them to new folder on your desktop

Next step:

press: *Windows Key + R*
type: *msinfo32 *hit enter
click on *File *and *Save*

save the file into new folder on your desktop where you put *dmp *files from previous step, and give it some name while saving.

Finally zip up this new folder on your desktop and attach to this thread.
NOTE: to zip the folder, you can use built-in compressor in windows or alternatively use 7-zip

If you did not find any *dmp *files from first step, please make sure you have enabled memory dump collection as shown in the image bellow:










Then try to reproduce BSOD, to generate new *dmp *files.

In the mean time while you wait for response:
note that there are 2 audio drivers on MSI site:
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MPG-X570-GAMING-EDGE-WIFI#down-driver&Win10 64

try each one of them and try to reproduce the problem, see if that makes any difference.
Note that there is a comments which says:
Must update Nahimic 3 in Microsoft store after updating Realtek HD Universal Driver.

If you have Nahimic 3 in your MS store, please update it after installing universal audio driver.


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Hello,
> Please first check you have *"Hide extensions for known file types"* setting *unchecked *as shown in the image bellow: (click OK to apply setting)
> 
> 
> ...


Heya. Here are the files you requested. The one I am sending you has a file that was modified at 1/22/2020 2:27 PM. That one is the new one after I experienced the BSOD which I was successfully able to produce. Also, I already downloaded and installed the audio drivers before but they made no difference whatsoever. Thank you for your help.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

hi, thanks, I'll be on trip all day, will get back to you ASAP.
in the meantime maybe someone can look at these dumps.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Minidumps x3 - all showing the same, memory corruption.

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*************************************************************************
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------
STACK_COMMAND:  .thread 0xffff8c0e2eb10040 ; kb

CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !hal
    fffff80148b5e8a6-fffff80148b5e8ab  6 bytes - hal!KeQueryPerformanceCounter+e6
   [ ff 15 5c 70 07 00:e8 f5 59 3f 00 90 ]
6 errors : !hal (fffff80148b5e8a6-fffff80148b5e8ab)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  LARGE

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

Followup: memory_corruption
```
======
Run a memory [Ram] test.
memtest86
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm

Download the ISO file then burn to a DVD
Start the Pc using the DVD and run the memory test overnight or for at least 8 passes.

It is best to run a full scan on individual Ram sticks if you can.
Or run the test but if any errors are shown - then remove all sticks of Ram - test each Ram stick one at a time and test them in different slots.

Guide to using Memtest86+
http://www.wikihow.com/Test-PC-Ram-with-MemTest86


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi again, I'm sorry for waiting so much, updating my debuggers and it's taking time
here on horribly slow internet at this time.

Let me know if you found a solution in the mean time or if you no longer track this thread.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm sorry but these dump files are:

1. not telling anything specific by just analyzing them

2. more deep analysis to possibly pin point the driver is not possible thanks to missing symbols from MS



Spoiler: Missing symbols



0: kd> .show_sym_failures /s /t
Show symbol lookup failures: yes
Show type lookup failures: yes

0: kd> !analyze -hang
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 12c, ffffd50909d1b040, fffff801498678e0}

sym lookup 'nt!MmPoisonedTb' failure
sym lookup 'nt!MmPoisonedTb' failure
sym lookup 'nt!CoverageMetadata' failure
Implicit thread is now ffffd509`09d1b040
Scanning for threads blocked on locks ...
fffff801452315d0: Unable to get value of ExpSystemResourcesList
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'win32k!W32pServiceTable' failure
sym lookup 'win32k!W32pServiceTable' failure
sym lookup 'ntdll!RtlApplicationVerifierStop' failure
sym lookup 'ntdll!RtlApplicationVerifierStop' failure
sym lookup 'verifier!VerifierStopMessage' failure
sym lookup 'verifier!VerifierStopMessage' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'win32k!W32pServiceTable' failure
sym lookup 'win32k!W32pServiceTable' failure
sym lookup 'ntdll!RtlApplicationVerifierStop' failure
sym lookup 'ntdll!RtlApplicationVerifierStop' failure
sym lookup 'verifier!VerifierStopMessage' failure
sym lookup 'verifier!VerifierStopMessage' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXSave' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchXRstor' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchStMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdMxCsr' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdt' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!SwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'nt!EnlightenedSwapContext_PatchLdtBypass' failure
sym lookup 'win32k!W32pServiceTable' failure
sym lookup 'win32k!W32pServiceTable' failure
sym lookup 'ntdll!RtlApplicationVerifierStop' failure
sym lookup 'ntdll!RtlApplicationVerifierStop' failure
sym lookup 'verifier!VerifierStopMessage' failure
sym lookup 'verifier!VerifierStopMessage' failure
Probably caused by : pci.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------



Trying to get locks for further analysis of course doesn't work (missing symbols)



Spoiler: locks



0: kd> !locks -v
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
Cannot get _ERESOURCE type

Resource @ 0x0000000000000000 Available
Cannot get _ERESOURCE type

Resource @ 0x0000000000000000 Available
Cannot get _ERESOURCE type

Resource @ 0x0000000000000000 Available
Cannot get _ERESOURCE type

Resource @ 0x0000000000000000 Available
Cannot get _ERESOURCE type

Resource @ 0x0000000000000000 Available
Cannot get _ERESOURCE type

Resource @ 0x0000000000000000 Available
Cannot get _ERESOURCE type

Resource @ 0x0000000000000000 Available
Cannot get _ERESOURCE type



There few options left ofc.

Get driver verifier :
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/devtest/driver-verifier

Here is tutorial how to set up driver ferifier
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...behaving/f5cb4faf-556b-4b6d-95b3-c48669e4c983

Please note the part from tutorial which says: (red letters)


> When it crashes use these instructions to find & upload the log files (called DMP files) to us
> 
> If you can't get into Windows because it crashes too soon, try it in Safe Mode. and to disable verifier type the following. Verifier /reset
> 
> If you can't get into Safe Mode, try using System Restore from your installation DVD to set the system back to the previous restore point that you created.


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

blues_harp28 said:


> Minidumps x3 - all showing the same, memory corruption.
> 
> ```
> *******************************************************************************
> ...


Heya. Thanks for coming to help me. Unfortunately, I cannot proceed with this as I do not have a DVD bay in my computer. Is there another way to solve this?


zebanovich said:


> I'm sorry but these dump files are:
> 
> 1. not telling anything specific by just "analyzing" them
> 
> ...


Heya, glad to see you are still around helping me. No, I have not solved my issue yet so I will still be relying on your help here. Anyway, I followed the instructions of the link you sent me and was able to procure the new dmp files using the method you provided. However, I had to do this in Safe Mode as my computer kept looping BSOD again and again. Hopefully, this will tell you much more of then the last file I sent you. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

This one was much better.

in short caused by razer hardware configuration tool.

did you say you got rid of these tweak tools as suggested in 2nd post?
https://www.razer.com/synapse-3


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> This one was much better.
> 
> in short caused by razer hardware configuration tool.
> 
> ...


Heya. I only got rid of what Driver Booster 7 installed. The Razer stuff, I downloaded individually when I first got my PC as I am running a mouse and keyboard from them. Is it really Synapse 3? Because I do need that in order to control the lighting.If it is, I will immediately unisntall. Thank you for your help.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Mardek said:


> Is it really Synapse 3?


yes. that's what memory dump says.

I'm not sure whether uninstallation will get rid of it completely, if not let me know.


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> yes. that's what memory dump says.
> 
> I'm not sure whether uninstallation will get rid of it completely, if not let me know.


Alright. I will go check it out then. Thank you for your help.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

btw. you should continue running driver verifier to make sure the problem
is 100% resolved. that is no new bsod gets produced.


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> btw. you should continue running driver verifier to make sure the problem
> is 100% resolved. that is no new bsod gets produced.


Heya. So unfortunately, I am still getting stutters and still getting the BSOD's. Hopefully you can make something out of this. Thank you for your help.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I see, need to confirm Razer Synapse 3 driver was removed.

please do:
*Windows key + R
msinfo32
File -> Save*

then zip and send nfo file


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> I see, need to confirm Razer Synapse 3 driver was removed.
> 
> please do:
> *Windows key + R
> ...


As you requested.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

unfortunately it was not completely removed, there are some drivers left but inactive

First you need to install it back as it was before, and reboot system.
then also install revo uninstaller (get free download)
and finally use revo unistaller to uninstall razer again, and reboot system.

revo is good unistaller and recommended by many for such troublesome programs,
hopefully it will get rid of razer.

when you're done if you continue to experience bsod, please send new dumps and NFO too.

if you need internet, and driver verifier won't let into normal boot, you may need to disable
driver verifier temporary to get normal boot and download what you need.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

*UPDATE:*
Please make sure you have installation media in place and restore point as explained
in driver verifier tutorial few posts back, because this razer seems to "corrupt" system kernel.
system may be unbootable after removal.

Recommened to read driver verifier tutorial again.

Btw. you are not the only one having this razer problem


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> *UPDATE:*
> Please make sure you have installation media in place and restore point as explained
> in driver verifier tutorial few posts back, because this razer seems to "corrupt" system kernel.
> system may be unbootable after removal.
> ...


Heya. Followed your instructions and still got the BSOD. Nevertheless, I have the files you requested. Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Mardek said:


> Heya. Thanks for coming to help me. Unfortunately, I cannot proceed with this as I do not have a DVD bay in my computer. Is there another way to solve this?


Where the blue screen error is reported is not necessarily where it first started and may not be the cause. It's as if the system finds the weakest point at any given moment.

Start > Search > Type > Memory.
Run the Windows Memory Diagnostic. You have to restart the pc to let it run.
This is of course Windows testing Windows - it's best to run an external test from a DVD or USB.
There is a link to a USB memory test in the link below.
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Mardek said:


> Heya. Followed your instructions and still got the BSOD.


Hello, I don't know if you've read the link I post you, but the drivers seem to be reinstalling it self from razer hardware.
if you google out, several other users seem to have this issue with razer mouse/keyboard and the problem is razer company 
doesn't seem to provide any driver fixes regarding this.

so to continue troubleshooting this bsod you should at a minimum get rid of razer hardware.
then next manual removal or drivers is needed.

at least until razer provides updated drivers for win10.

Anyway, I'm still not sure how to get rid of these drivers, you may want to wait for someone to help you regarding this,
of make a new thread for this specific removal issue.


----------



## Mardek (Jan 19, 2020)

blues_harp28 said:


> Where the blue screen error is reported is not necessarily where it first started and may not be the cause. It's as if the system finds the weakest point at any given moment.
> 
> Start > Search > Type > Memory.
> Run the Windows Memory Diagnostic. You have to restart the pc to let it run.
> ...





zebanovich said:


> Hello, I don't know if you've read the link I post you, but the drivers seem to be reinstalling it self from razer hardware.
> if you google out, several other users seem to have this issue with razer mouse/keyboard and the problem is razer company
> doesn't seem to provide any driver fixes regarding this.
> 
> ...


Heya. Thank you all for coming to help me. I have very much appreciated your advice and I thank you for the time. However, it is at this point that I have decided to take my PC to the repair shop. Once again, I thank you very much zebanovich as you have been very helpful. I hope you do well and hopefully the next time I come here, you are still here. I will post updates on how my PC is after the repair. Thank you all for the help and have a good day.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

ok, thanks for feedback.
you may want to disable driver verifier to reduce number of bsod's. btw,
and to return system to previous state.

or even reinstall razer software.


----------

